# Aromatic/biscuit Malt - Users/opinions Please



## bignath (29/3/11)

Hi all,

have been looking at specialty malts, and i love the sound of both aromatic and biscuit malts but i've never used them before.

Who's used either or both of these, and do you like what it adds to a recipe.
What quantities in a standardish 20/23 lt, 4/5kg grain bill would you typically use?

Going by description, both seem to add a strong malt presence but one seems to be darker than the other. I would like to get a stronger malt presence in a lager im experimenting with at the moment.

Opinions appreciated!

Cheers,

Nath


----------



## manticle (29/3/11)

Haven't used aromatic but I am a big fan of good quality biscuit malt. A small amount brings a delicious nutty character to most brews.

I tend to aim for around 200-300g per 20-ish litre brew. Great for anything that needs a malty backbone. Once tried it in a standar aussie bitter and it was out of place.


----------



## bignath (29/3/11)

manticle said:


> Haven't used aromatic but I am a big fan of good quality biscuit malt. A small amount brings a delicious nutty character to most brews.
> 
> I tend to aim for around 200-300g per 20-ish litre brew. Great for anything that needs a malty backbone. Once tried it in a standar aussie bitter and it was out of place.



Thanks manticle, i thought i had previously read some posts regarding you liking biscuit malt. 

Do you think biscuit malt would go ok with a generic aussie lager knock off?

Recipe i have been doing a bit of lately is:

3kg Pale Malt
500g Sugar
250g Carapils

POR to 25/30 IBU's

w34/70

mash 66 for 60.

I'm happy with this recipe (trying some late noble hop variety's for flavour/aroma) but the sound of a "bready biscuit" flavour sounds appealing to me. Just not sure if it would suit a clean aussie lager though.

Thanks,

Nath


----------



## manticle (29/3/11)

As mentioned above, a basic aussie was the one time I found biscuit out of place. If you were to make a maltier version of the aussie lager - eg in line with a german lager but using PoR, then it would (and does) work.

Clean AG version of a mega though - I'd leave it out.

Great in English bitters, belgian styles, APAs, American browns, porters etc.


----------



## keifer33 (29/3/11)

Have used biscuit I similar amounts as manticle in a few brews and it was supurb and really added nice maltiness. I've used aromatic in a few brews but my taste buds couldn't notice a lot. Recently did a brew with 400g which is just.conditioning at the moment .


----------



## Goofinder (29/3/11)

I have used Dingemans Biscuit Malt at 1-2% when using BB/JW Ale malt instead of Maris Otter for English style beers and have been pretty happy with it.


----------



## geoffd (29/3/11)

made a belgian pale ale last,
cant tell you one from the other as I had both in, but it's tasting bloody delicious & not overdone at the following grain bill.


----------



## mje1980 (29/3/11)

Biscuit rocks, i've used it plenty of times. All in UK ales though, though i did use 50g in a motueka lager. Malty yumminess from biscuit malt. I dont think its really a lager spec malt, but hey, try it. 

Aromatic, i've only used it a few times in small amounts. I like it so far. Drinking a TTL style ale with cara aroma and aromatic at 2.5% each. Yummo!


----------

